# Early report on AGA conference



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Mr. Amano arrived safely last night, we took him out to dinner and discussed everything from wine to the RedSox and Yankees, to ADA products to convention doings. 3 hour dinner, lots of fun and good conversation.

If you aren't coming to the Convention and you could have,,,, I have no sympathy for you at all.  

Today they are out sightseeing in Washington DC, and you could have been there. :wink:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn, I think I'm going to have to add a second aquarium related vacation next year.... I've been drooling ever since you guys started talking about it, and now I'm jealous....  

Any idea where it will be next year?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Will he be there next year?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Jan arrived safely, but late, last night and was promptly whisked off to Ghazanfar's house for a dinner party with the AGA Board, the GWAPA folk, some Texas club memebers, and a couple more people from Europe and Asia. Good food, good conversation, aquatic plant enthusiasts are all a great bunch worldwide, lots of interesting information exchanged....

Try not to envy the people who get to hold the next convention, they will get to find out what this is like. :wink: Funny no one has stepped up and put together a bid yet.....


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome...will definitely try to make it to the next one.


----------

